# Harley medical/Gyno surgery?



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone here heard much about Harley medical group? seem popular? Also any info on their gyno opps? Cheers :confused1:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Gyno ops are gyno ops, you either get liposuction or they cut the tissue out through the nipple..


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Gyno ops are gyno ops, you either get liposuction or they cut the tissue out through the nipple..


Well yeah they are but its not that stright forward it is? Not all places have the same price, care and quality?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Well yeah they are but its not that stright forward it is? Not all places have the same price, care and quality?


Apart from the care and price everything is as straight forward as that. The surgeons all get trained at the same place and all have to study for years, the same as hairdressers, why people pay £25 for a hair cut is beyond me, they all get trained at the same place.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Apart from the care and price everything is as straight forward as that. The surgeons all get trained at the same place and all have to study for years, the same as hairdressers, why people pay £25 for a hair cut is beyond me, they all get trained at the same place.


Yeah, well care and price are important mate 

Yeah lol, hairdressing has a brand thou like anything else, pay for the brand


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Yeah, well care and price are important mate
> 
> Yeah lol, hairdressing has a brand thou like anything else, pay for the brand


Pay for the brand? what brand? I get my hair cut with scissors and an electric trimmer what do you get yours cut with? am i missing something, unless they are all wearing Versace? please explain?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Besides, depending on how bad your gyno is and what you have done will depend on the type of care you get, if your worried about a nice nurse coming round and giving you ice-cream then shop around bud, but you'll be out in 3 days and sent packing...


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Pay for the brand? what brand? I get my hair cut with scissors and an electric trimmer what do you get yours cut with? am i missing something, unless they are all wearing Versace? please explain?


Such as myprotein offering the same as what maximuscle offer for a much higher price because you're paying for maximuscle.

Local self employed hairdresser £10? Got o somewhere like Toni&Guy and you're paying for that name by that service?



LunaticSamurai said:


> Besides, depending on how bad your gyno is and what you have done will depend on the type of care you get, if your worried about a nice nurse coming round and giving you ice-cream then shop around bud, but you'll be out in 3 days and sent packing...


Gyno is pretty bad, i aren't fussed about a nurse or icecream, i just want opinians on this particular group? Experiances? Price is a fairly big thing aswell, i dont have much money, more then likely loan will be taken out for anything


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Pay for the brand? what brand? I get my hair cut with scissors and an electric trimmer what do you get yours cut with? am i missing something, unless they are all wearing Versace? please explain?


LOL!!! A lot of people go to Poland or the likes for it done on the cheap, usualy works out a lot cheaper even with flights and hotel.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

I have looked into it keiren. It just seems a daunting task


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Such as myprotein offering the same as what maximuscle offer for a much higher price because you're paying for maximuscle.
> 
> Local self employed hairdresser £10? Got o somewhere like Toni&Guy and you're paying for that name by that service?


It matters not, they get trained at the same place with the same techiques and tools, i've had my hair cut with them years ago when i thought it was cool and let me tell you they are sh1t, some skinny, gay looking knob, with some fvcked up haircut did more touching of my hair than cutting it, moved it a bit, snip, moved it some more, snip... can't believe i payed for it..

My local hairdresser have thier own business, really good friends, certificates on the walls, for cut-throat razor stuff the lot, been going 15 years and they charge £5.50, even corrected a hair cut by these so called fancy places... Anyway........ lol



T_Woody said:


> Gyno is pretty bad, i aren't fussed about a nurse or icecream, i just want opinians on this particular group? Experiances? Price is a fairly big thing aswell, i dont have much money, more then likely loan will be taken out for anything


Never heard of them... Call them and make an appointment, you'll soon know..


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Not sure so could be wrong but think harley street will cost you 3-4000 grand.

Heard some peopme get it done in poland for half the price know whqt you mean as going all the way to polan seems bloody long i find going to the shops long so if your like me i understand why ou would want it done locally


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Have you tried NHS? Speak to your doctor.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Bashman said:


> Use the search bar mate, plenty of guys have posted experiences. Here is one in particular:-
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/53144-gyno-surgery-my-experience.html
> 
> From my research and understanding, I believe that gyno induced from AAS is not permenant, regarldess of how long you have had it. Diet and hormone manipulation can play a vital role in effective overall reduction and elimination of gyno, but it's a longer, more complicated process.


Rubbish. Maybe for soft tissue taking a course of letro might help but for the hard tissue the only way to reduce is surgery.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Got mine done on the NHS, was done in Aylesbury plastic's unit free of charge. The surgeon who done the op worked 3 days a week for the NHS and 3 days in his private clinic as do most of the plastic surgeons who do NHS work.

Go to your GP tell him you want the operation and ask him to write to the PCT (Primary Care Trust) then wait a month of two for the funding. :whistling:


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Bashman said:


> Can I ask what information you are basing that on?


I think he is basing that on personal experience, I can confirm i tried MANY things to reduce mine before getting surgery, none of them worked. Hard tissue can not be removed in any other way, It can be reduced in size but not removed. I had this confirmed to me by my plastic surgeon.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Comparing gyno operations to having a haircut?!?!!? This was a joke, yeah??

Different surgeons, like hairdressers, have varying degrees of skills!!! A gyno op done by one surgeon may be done poorly when compared to the same procedure completed by another different surgeon...


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

9inchesofheaven said:


> Comparing gyno operations to having a haircut?!?!!? This was a joke, yeah??
> 
> Different surgeons, like hairdressers, have varying degrees of skills!!! A gyno op done by one surgeon may be done poorly when compared to the same procedure completed by another different surgeon...


Exactly what i was defending, lunatic tryed to maiker out like its all the same, when its not.

I have been to GP once, it failed, this will soudns stupid to people who dont have gyno or bad gyno from puberty, but when i am cold, my chest forms really nicely and i have a good chest, when i am normal, they poke out, go inverted.. look disgusting. When i took top off i was cold and chest appeared normal, then my 2 mins of time was up. I think im going to have to go in all layered up with hoodys.. lol!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Were you not offered a stint on Nolva by your GP? I've seen some studies on here that says Nolva has a very good reduction/reversal rate over a prolonged period of usage.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

most of the girls at my place of work slate harley, apparently theyre sh!t.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

G-fresh said:


> Were you not offered a stint on Nolva by your GP? I've seen some studies on here that says Nolva has a very good reduction/reversal rate over a prolonged period of usage.


I thought Nolva was used aftre the use of AAS? Tbh i cant see anything other than surgery removing it..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Bashman said:


> Can I ask what information you are basing that on?


 Personal experience mate, i've experienced 4 operations over a period of ten years. and from what you have wrote about how bad yours were, i can tell you they are nothing compared to what i had.



9inchesofheaven said:


> Comparing gyno operations to having a haircut?!?!!? This was a joke, yeah??
> 
> Different surgeons, like hairdressers, have varying degrees of skills!!! A gyno op done by one surgeon may be done poorly when compared to the same procedure completed by another different surgeon...


That bares absolutely no significance on the level of skill of a surgeon, so based on what you have said, it does not matter if he goes NHS or Private, he may be unlucky go private and have it go badly, lets hope not.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> I thought Nolva was used aftre the use of AAS? Tbh i cant see anything other than surgery removing it..


It is, they won't offer you that for gyno as its for breast cancer.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Iv had 2 operations..1st was NHS took a year and a half from seeing GP through to getting the surgery. And it was a complete **** up, the surgeon did a bad job, not a proper chest/gyno specialist..alot are just general surgeons.

2 op was private and in Poland at Medimel. Top quality and i did write a very long post about it all on here the wek i got back. Search Medimel on these forums if your intrested.

Surgery is the only way to remove it once hard and formed. Nolva ED did help hide mine slightly but on stopping it it enlarged immediatly so surgery was the way to go. If your thinknig about it then go try your GP 1st unless your in a hurry to get it done (and/or have cash) then private is the way to go IMO


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

My advice, in this order:

1) Nolva or better still raloxifene for minimum 10 weeks, 20mg a day for nolva, google raloxifene dose.

2) Letro for 6-8 weeks, taper off ie halve tabs for a few days then 20mg nolva for 10 days or tab aromasin for 10 days

3) Surgery - poland cheapest and reportedly very good, otherwise karidis in london around 4k.

Have a good feel and get doctor diagnosis of whether you have glands or/and fat. Fat is easier to shift. Lazer lipo (non invasive) should be good for fat, also nolva has been in studies.


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

Ive heard the same as luke from birds who have had a boob job but dont know from first hand experience but I went with a company called transform had it done in London by a Swedish surgeon called Barbara lutz she was amazing and considering all the work i had done it was a four hour operation as i had loads of stuff done including lift and nipple grafts etc did a amazing job for me cant recommend her enough,


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Apart from the care and price everything is as straight forward as that. The surgeons all get trained at the same place and all have to study for years, the same as hairdressers, why people pay £25 for a hair cut is beyond me, they all get trained at the same place.


trained at the same place?? do they buggery. idiot.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> My advice, in this order:
> 
> 1) Nolva or better still raloxifene for minimum 10 weeks, 20mg a day for nolva, google raloxifene dose.
> 
> ...


Thanks pal, going to poland isnt an option for me now tbh, dont fancy it. Also i dont want to try Nolva or the likes. I have heard karidis is the best around! But its so far to go and so much money, but tbh 4k is worth it!


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Gyno ops are gyno ops, you either get liposuction or they cut the tissue out through the nipple..


Mine wasn't i had nipple grafts skin cut etc what im trying to say is some surgeons are better in some areas like mine was a breast reduction specialist with skin graft experience the first one i seen didn't have that and was worried id lose my nipples the doc i went with said i would not and the chances where very small.

Also all surgeons are NOT the same or trained in the same place.

In the UK you do not need a license to be a plastic surgeon so a general surgeon could be doing your op i know which i would trust more for cosmetic surgery.


----------



## T-1000 (May 7, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> It is, they won't offer you that for gyno as its for breast cancer.


B0ll0cks! Mine did, got it on prescription.


----------

